# router bit



## ed in idaho (Sep 29, 2006)

was recently watching ask this old house and tommy was using a router bit with the bearing on top cutting blades below. he was doing a hinge mortice with a template the same size as the hinge. what is that bit called and who has them ?

thanks Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, when the bearing is on the end of the bit it is called a flush trim bit. When the bearing is on the shank end of the bit it is called a pattern bit. You can view some of them here: MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

The one I like and the best one I have came with the kit below, just made for that type of job..just a note you can also use the templates for Small hinges as well..by putting a small insert (press fit) into the template..made with scrap wood you have around the shop.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

" Includes a durable tungsten carbide tipped 1/2-Inch router bit with ball bearing, eliminating the need for guide bushings"
==



ed in idaho said:


> was recently watching ask this old house and tommy was using a router bit with the bearing on top cutting blades below. he was doing a hinge mortice with a template the same size as the hinge. what is that bit called and who has them ?
> 
> thanks Ed


----------



## ed in idaho (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for the imformation, i've got one coming from MLCS

Ed


----------

